# Windows Vista Cracked By Paradox 2007



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 5, 2007)

*newtech.aurum3.com/images/stories/microsoft-vista.jpg
  Firstly we have a fake keygen reported by KezNews. Now apparently this is for  real, a crack from Paradox 2007 using the BIOS Emulation Toolkit For Windows  Vista x86.
_So the basic concept of the tool at hand is to present any given BIOS  ACPI_SLIC information to Windows Vista's licensing mechanism by means of a  device driver. In combination with a matching product key and OEM certificate  this allows for rendering any system practically indistinguishable from a legit  pre-activated system shipped by the respective OEM._


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 5, 2007)

This one works.... came up on digg yesterday.....there was an apparent interview with paradox.... now M$ is in real trouble !!!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

Double trouble for MS most secure OS


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/2544/licensedwt9.jpg


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 5, 2007)

^^^^ , thx for the *CRACKING* info, lets see how MS answers  this one


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2007)

hmm...MS is in trouble, oh well there is always VGA, Vista Genuine advantage.

When will MS reduce prices


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

prices will not be reduced till aug 2007, may increase due to some VAT conditions, Windows Vista will be available with low pricing in 2008 only , not before that...(in my view)


----------



## Pathik (Mar 5, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> hmm...MS is in trouble, oh well there is always VGA, Vista Genuine advantage.
> 
> When will MS reduce prices


VGA ll go the same way as WGA in just a matter of time...


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 5, 2007)

i don't understand why do software companies put protections when it actually fails to protect...


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 6, 2007)

I would rather call this Vista Activation Bypass than calling it a crack!! He is not cracking any of the files, he is only bypassing the Activation requirement.

Although i believe MS can easily counter this with a version of VGA which will also look for the device driver and report the installation as pirated


----------



## casanova (Mar 6, 2007)

And it wud report the genuine users as pirated as well. If u read that read me it states, it won be activated unless all the three things match together. So it wud match for the genuine users as well as the counterfieted editions.


----------



## Josan (Mar 6, 2007)

Let me chech if it works


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 6, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> And it wud report the genuine users as pirated as well. If u read that read me it states, it won be activated unless all the three things match together. So it wud match for the genuine users as well as the counterfieted editions.


 
Were you replying to me?
Why would Genuine Customers be flagged of as pirated? VGA can support multiple detections and methods. Since this OEM patch is generally gonna be pretty famous i guess, so for every OEM activated windows, it can check for this driver and make out the pirated copy. Genuine customers would not have this driver on theri windows.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey gret Now we can discus cracks here.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 6, 2007)

^^ya since since jasubhai started givin pirated games..


----------



## casanova (Mar 6, 2007)

^^
Yes, if genuine users dont have this driver, what do you think that paradox wrote the drivers himself to emulate, it is just one exe which he has written.

Ya and MS will certainly remove other checks.


----------



## nik_for_you (Mar 6, 2007)

cracks not allowed


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys I just posted the news to make the members aware of what is going around us and not to use any hacks or post the links to the hacks.It is illegal to use these hacks.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ankur Mittal said:
			
		

> Hey guys I just posted the news to make the members aware of what is going around us and not to use any hacks or post the links to the hacks.It is illegal to use these hacks.



Well. It was bound to happen. There is nothing you can do about it. Even if you do not post it will be known by other methods.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 6, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Well. It was bound to happen. There is nothing you can do about it. Even if you do not post it will be known by other methods.



Yes,I agree,the members can do just a little google and can find the link but  they should not break the forum rules atleast.


----------



## nik_for_you (Mar 6, 2007)

is there any reaction from microsoft side???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> is there any reaction from microsoft side???



Maybe they are checking on what to do next after they will speak till them it will be quiet from MS side.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 6, 2007)

do anyone really wanna use vista now?
anyway this was coming , so no real shocks for MS


MESS WITH THE BEST , DIE LIKE THE REST  gr8 quote


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> do anyone really wanna use vista now?
> anyway this was coming , so no real shocks for MS
> 
> 
> MESS WITH THE BEST , DIE LIKE THE REST  gr8 quote



Many of them are using Vista now. Microsoft is silently killing windows xp. Nowdays many games are only exclusive to vista are coming.


----------



## Josan (Mar 6, 2007)

Good Work


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2007)

the cracks wont work when u download the updates for windows.


----------



## gdx_m (Mar 6, 2007)

nice to hear that.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> the cracks wont work when u download the updates for windows.



The point of crack is not for updates. It is to prove that Vista is not a secured and the anti-piracy was not successful.

The update can be downloaded to various means.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2007)

u cant prevent piracy at software level.it has to be hardware protection like in audio apps.its been a yr since pro audio apps were cracked(only those with dongle protection)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> u cant prevent piracy at software level.it has to be hardware protection like in audio apps.its been a yr since pro audio apps were cracked(only those with dongle protection)



Even Hardware protection can be cracked . I did not understand when you said "hardware protection like in audio apps".


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 6, 2007)

Every thing is crackable on this earth


----------



## Jitin (Mar 6, 2007)

if it runs
it can be cracked.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 6, 2007)

software made by humans only and cracked by humans..
vista ultimate is cracked a month ago and workin perfectly.

only thing they can do is to hardware protection which requires
unlocking thru printer port .


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 6, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> do anyone really wanna use vista now?
> anyway this was coming , so no real shocks for MS


 
What has this to do with using vista?
If anyone thought that "if OS with the biggest market share is not going to be cracked, then only he/she will consider it a reason to use it" -is the dumbest person alive on this planet. Windows activation was going to be cracked , inevitable. If not cracked there will be workarounds to use it illegally.


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 7, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> the cracks wont work when u download the updates for windows.



Thtz not tru (@ least for this moment). The paradox crack utilizes OEM activation method and IMO, any new patches would also devalidate the actual OEM copies of Vista. There may be other methods to counter this crack but it may be tedious for actual OEM users.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 7, 2007)

^^ Correct.


----------



## nik_for_you (Mar 7, 2007)

i think this method can also crack xp also


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 7, 2007)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> i think this method can also crack xp also



What is the point?. XP is over. No one is going to waste time on cracking on XP.


----------



## casanova (Mar 7, 2007)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> i think this method can also crack xp also


XP was cracked ages back.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

@premsharma : i think that you are doing PHD on how to crack .. is it so,
you are always saying to Crack and hack and all these things, even Windows Vista Sp1 will be out in September ot octuber, which is 8 or 9 months months from Vista official release,, so Xp SP1 was also released in 10 months 21 days, so what you call XP.. BAD OS,,, i dont think so.

and you critisize that OS coz its expensive.. thats not good... you crack it and then say proudly that i did crack it.


----------



## casanova (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for giving the release date for vista sp1 Shantanu.  Releasing updates quickly does not only mean that the software is buggy, but it even shows that they care for their end users.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

at least i found a guy who thinks positively .. good buddy..

reps to you...


----------



## casanova (Mar 7, 2007)

Thx for the compliment buddy. I haven't received ur gift yet.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

i am getting a message that i have given too much rep in last 24 hrs.. so i think after sometime will try again to gift you the rep package..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

i just answered your post !!! nothing personal Mr. Sharma,

and all of us have right to speech and expression... 

and i am S*H*antanu


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

i was missing this topic.But guys....do u feel happy by cheating somebody.They worked hard for 5 years..and than finally they released it.What is wrong in that when microsoft is asking us to pay them for their HARD WORK.

I think we sud avoid using pirated software.If u dont want to pay..than better shift to Linux.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

@ravi .. you are from the positive thinkers .. great buddy !!! 

i am saying this for ages, that why to use cracked software, they can lead us to many harms...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 8, 2007)

मेरे हिसाव से य़ह थरैङ लौक होना चाहिये (This thread should be locked) । Even the people who didn't know of this crack came to know via Digit forum. Anybody can search now on net for paradox vista crack and get the job done. Thanks Digit for promoting piracy. And thanks for letting me know we can discuss cracks but not post them. So discussing cracks under rules now?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 8, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> मेरे हिसाव से य़ह थरैङ लौक होना चाहिये (This thread should be locked) । Even the people who didn't know of this crack came to know via Digit forum. Anybody can search now on net for *paradox vista crack* and get the job done. Thanks Digit for promoting piracy. And thanks for letting me know we can discuss cracks but not post them. So discussing cracks under rules now?




So let them know. Big deal if they know. You yourself gave the *clue *for them to check on search engine.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

i think you just want to prove me wrong MR. sharma.. so i  am wrong ok...

and all the people who buy genuine are fools who get robbed,
and the anti-piracy people also get robbed. 

great thinking...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 8, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Buy a SKOAR issue and you will know what piracy is all about. Any why only OS, why no one buys, winzip, winrar, Nero, winAmp, and plenty other utilities which you install along with OS. Aren't they hardwork of some. If you follow these all, No PC will cost less than 5 lakhs. No takers for that.



Very true.

Also let me add this computer hardware and software is very very expensive here in india. Thanks to our indian government who does not give a proper emplyoment and increase the taxs, custom duties and other tax and oh yes. Thanks to congress they brought vat. I should apperciate the indian government for that.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^^..yeah I am sure microsoft will fix it very soon.


> As far your personal reason to buy it, we leave it to you ... to get robbed


when I am paying for anything..it doest mean I m being robbed.And for sure i will buy a genuine vista..in few months.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 8, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i think you just want to prove me wrong MR. sharma.. so i  am wrong ok...
> 
> and all the people who buy genuine are fools who get robbed,
> and the anti-piracy people also get robbed.
> ...



Microsoft is robbing the customers that is totally right, Why because they give them a bugged software, application compability and many more. Moreover this like a real war where in the war civilians getting killed it same has what is happening in antipiracy (which vista is full of )they are killing genuine customers.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 8, 2007)

@thunderbird This clue was given earlier in this thread. And to find any term one always use search engine. no big clue by me.

@premsharma I am not talking of piracy and its effects or something. I am just asking whether now its ok to discuss piracy, cracks on Digit forum even quoting the name of crackers. So rule should have been modified to show



> Its perfectly ok to discuss anything about cracks and piracy. Just refrain from posting the urls.



According to me when we say no piracy on this forum...this thread too comes under the ambit of this rule.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 8, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> ^^^^..yeah I am sure microsoft will fix it very soon.
> 
> when I am paying for anything..it doest mean I m being robbed.And for sure i will buy a genuine vista..in few months.



Sure they will fix and they are people who will crack it .


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

i dont think so , M$ is not robbing anyone,this is just another thing which is common to critisize the best...,

i think when i buy a software, i dont feel robbed,

100% softwares i have are genuine. when i was a kid i bought games which were pirated, that time i didnt knew that what is pirated, but when i came to know i bought original games, for PC and for My PS.

anti-piracy: its broken coz of people who just take everything for granted and then say we are genuine.... 

i respect all the members who either use genuine or have switched to OSS or if they use non-genuine product they say it yes we have used it..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Sure they will fix and they are people who will crack it .



ha ha ha..this is a game..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

MR. sharma no one agrees to you !!! even Thunderbird wont say that PIRACY IS GOOD... he is talking about prices etc.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> So why R U worried, if Digit wants it will remove it. Why do you want to become goody by suggesting to close it.



hey..he can suggest like that.Nothing wrong in that.
__________


			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> MR. sharma no one agrees to you !!! even Thunderbird wont say that PIRACY IS GOOD... he is talking about prices etc.



i am also saying the same..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

now you are playing tricks and politics... dont do that, i never contacted him...never..ok ,, and now you started this personally..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

I properly know ehat reality is and what is wrong and whats right,
If you have such problems with windows then STOP using it. YOu think piracy is good and its your right then tell this to M$ directly, give me your Email address, i will forward your request manually.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^ha ha ha..plz dont make the situation like a railway station.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 8, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> *Means you have contacted him personaly to agree to ur point of view inreturn for some gifts. *
> 
> Where did I say what is good or what is not i.e about Piracy



That is totally wrong from your view. Do you simply blame every person there is?. Iam not at all happy at what you thought about us.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 8, 2007)

How amazing this thread is . It was technology news and now it is a battleground.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

it too think the same... buddy  Mr. sharma deleted all his posts,, its not fair


----------



## casanova (Mar 8, 2007)

There is a craze going on these days to criticize ms. If they launch a software, people run around madly to get it. They use it, crack it and all. How many times do u think these cracks are safe, they might even compromise security. Still ms removes updates to patch those. These people call ms agents as idiots saying that they easily give out product keys. It is because they give benefit of doubt to the customers.

@navjotsingh
The thread did give name of the crack which was not great but now, this thread has taken a different direction.

What is actual piracy and genuine?
If Mr A can buy Vista genuine and he does purchase it, he is genuine.
If Mr B cannot afford Vista and he uses pirated, it does no harm to the s/w company as he would have never bought it. So under no circumstances, was he a customer.
If Mr C can afford Vista but he uses pirated as he got pirated s/w cheaper, this is piracy as Mr C wud have been a genuine customer if there was no piracy.

And people can shout at the software companies only if they fall into catgory of Mr A.


----------



## nik_for_you (Mar 8, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> XP was cracked ages back.


Thanx I was not aware of that !!!!


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 8, 2007)

By seeing so much replies in this topic and the previous one about the brute force attack it seems that the members of this forum are really interested in talking about cracks so why not the guys who are really interested in cracks should start a new topic which would only contain cracks and the interested members can argue about it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2007)

Right now, i m using all Genuine Microsoft Softwares, & yeah despite of being Genuine I have never faced any WGA problem like mentioned above that we genuine users might face

It's a wrong saying, those who are genuine need not to worry. Nothing wrong happens to us


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^..with me also.I have also never faced any validation problem.however I have reinstall my XP so many times.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

I amusing Genuine Microsoft and other companies products from about 6 years,,, the first one was Win_me i bought , then Xp ,i got Vista with my Subscription ,... and problems i never faced in activating or so...


----------

